
Google Detecting Viruses From Its End - abhishektwr
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/19/google-detecting-viruses-from-their-end-for-at-least-one-form-of-malware/
======
blinkingled
I wonder if the "Learn how to fix this" links points to Chromebook page or may
be even apple.com/mac as recently Eric Schmidt recommended Macs for better
security ;)

